# Help With A Hiawatha



## Stephanie Smithson (Jul 6, 2016)

Hello,I just acquired this hiawatha tonight and I know nothing about this brand. Upon a little research, since it has the sticker by the seat, that would make it a 1971-79???? The serial number I got off the tube is 45011X30147365 (I think. It's hard to read). Can anyone help me out with the year? Is it missing anything? Value? Thank you for any info.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 7, 2016)

It is a Murray built bike for Hiawatha which was the brand name of Gambles hardware store sold bicycles.  Roger


----------



## Stephanie Smithson (Jul 7, 2016)

rhenning said:


> It is a Murray built bike for Hiawatha which was the brand name of Gambles hardware store sold bicycles.  Roger



Thanks Roger. Any idea on how cheap the value is?


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 7, 2016)

I'd say $100-$200, its in pretty nice shape.  It would make a lady a nice rider.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 7, 2016)

I would say cut those numbers in half ($50 to $100) and expect it to take a long time to sell.  At least I give away more girls bikes than I have ever sold and try never to buy them.  Roger


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 7, 2016)

rhenning said:


> I would say cut those numbers in half ($50 to $100) and expect it to take a long time to sell.  At least I give away more girls bikes than I have ever sold and try never to buy them.  Roger



Keep me in mind when ya find clean ladies bikes, I gotta fetish for them


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 9, 2016)

Yes, the BMA/6 certification ran from '71-79, I'd put this bike at the earlier end w/that chain guard.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 18, 2016)

1971-74 Murray-built Hiawatha. I see maybe $50-$75 if you clean it up REALLY nice.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 18, 2016)

Partsguy I think I said that 10+ days ago.  Roger


----------

